# DECT-Abhörkarte ist ausverkauft



## Newsfeed (23 Januar 2009)

Eine stark gewachsene Nachfrage nach DECT-Hardware, die sich zum Abhören von Telefongesprächen umrüsten lässt, hat die Preise für die nicht mehr hergestellte PCMCIA-Karte "Com-On-Air" förmlich explodieren lassen, denn die Restbestände sind ausverkauft.

Weiterlesen...


----------

